# Pics from Harrowsmith Gig



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't remember whistling









Rick









Howi and a bit of Bro









On Stage


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey tarl...good stuff there....
I was hoping to make it to Harrowsmith to check you guys out...but had to work...
Nice shots of the band....
how was that venue???
big crowds????

Auger


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Great stage, great venue, great weather..but small crowd. Not sure why, but the parking was on the road so folks had to walk a mile to get there. I don't think it was advertised much either. It's only the second year so hopefully the crowds will come. We played to about 40. I believe about 60 was the maximum at one time. Some very talented local people there and nice sound done by Kingston Soundworks.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice pics, looks like fun! Sweet guitars too.


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

That's not Aerosmith!..................oops.

Looks like you guys have lots of fun.


----------

